# When their mind wants to, but the body can't keep up



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have been walking the new pup in the morning, much to my sweet old ladies dismay, I leave her at home. I do walk the whole crew in the evening, since Kya can go for short easy walks, I get the young two done in the morning and then the whole crew at night. 

The last two mornings my husband has let Kya out after the pup and I have been gone for about 10 min. We have invisible fence and she has been true to it for 5 years. Until the last two mornings. Both days my heart has been in my throat when I realize miss Kya is out on the road trying to catch us! Of course now I will be telling hubby to leave Kya inside while we go but my issue is more Kya's mental health. 

She wants to go. She would walk until she dropped if it meant she could go. She does not appear jealous of the new pup, I make sure to do special things with her like I always have, but I don't know if I am making her worse by taking her, or leaving her home. 

She has started being a little limpy in the back, and now she's been slightly favoring a shoulder. When she is with us, I let her pick the pace and know the signals on when we should turn around. 

I guess my issue is do I let her keep going, since she so desperately wants to or do I leave her at home. Is it better to preserve the body or mind?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo has a bad leg. He can't keep up. If I over exercise him, he'll limp for days. But he doesn't care, he wants to go and go. I know when he's had too much as he'll lay down every chance he gets. 

So, I don't take him when I take the Lacy for a two mile walk. The Lacy HAS to have a lot of exercise. Hondo doesn't. I take Hondo out at night and let him and the Lacy run in our pasture. 

I have to add, that not having Hondo along on our walks helps the puppy focus on me. So it's win/win.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's really hard, if she's ok with both walks I would take her, but if she does better with just the one walk a day why don't you leave her inside the house with a special treat, and then continue to take her in the evenings with you.

She might not like it, but I think the body and mind are equally important and you have to try and do what's best for both.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

I would let her come as long as she can physcally handle it. Maybe your vet could prescribe something to make those long walks a little more comfortable for her.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sometimes it's a delicate balance. If you limit her so much that she doesn't get to enjoy life anymore, that's not good for her, but you also can't let her overdo it to the point where it's harmful to her physically. 

When Cassidy had discospondylitis she had many ups and downs before we had to let her go, and we stopped taking her to the off leash park for months on end when she was doing poorly. When she was feeling a little better we would take her but walk a much shorter circuit, and instead of chucking the ball for her over and over again like we used to, we'd roll it a few times and then just let her carry it while we walked. 

Those excursions did take a toll, but she clearly loved it there so much, and missed going every weekend like we used to. We could have kept her home for the entire 20 months we fought that horrid disease, or we could let her enjoy life, knowing that it might be a little bit shorter. 

In your case, if she really wants to walk with the other dogs, I'd do a short group walk, and then take the other dogs out separately for a longer walk later. If she just wants to be out with you, give her some one on one time - however long she can go without having too much of an impact on her health.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I will probably start individual walks for my pack soon. 
Apache is 9-1/2 his doesn't show any signs of fatigue I hear his joints crack he always is rearing to go and the vet said keep him moving for his arthritis. 
Kiya just turned 8, she drags her hind paw. I have been using soft claws but they seem to be wearing down quickly on the pavement. This morning was a bit muggy and looking at her face I also see the mind is willing but the body is struggling. So I ended up cutting the walk a little shorter. 
Lakota is only 2-1/2 she doesn't really require a ton of work, but I would like to work her more.
How is she when you get back? No worse for the wear or does she seem to be struggling?
Getting old stinks.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Most times she is tired, and maybe a little stiff that evening but will still play and run with the other dogs in the yard. Since going to a raw diet she has been playing and running more. She self regulates pretty well but will get caught up in chase games and over do it occasionally. 

I'm thinking I will just have to do 3 walks/runs in the morning. Walk the puppy, run with Phinneas, then cooldown walk with Kya. Guess I will be getting up earlier!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What are you giving her for her joints?


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

She gets a glucosamine/chondrotin/msm/hylaronic acid supplement on her food everyday. Flexisose I believe is the name of it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

If Kya were my dog I'd let her go on the morning walk as long as she's doing pretty good. If/when she cannot physically join you in the mornings, I'd talk to her vet and see if there's a pain medication or supplement she could take that would enable her to continue the walks. Then when the day comes she has to stay home I'd keep her in the house until you and the pup return.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

When Pyrate's hips starting getting bad I began taking him on the first walk of the morning alone. That way we could stop and rest and with it being the first walk he always knew he was first out he was happy. I would give Raina yard time then a walk later while Pyrate rested from his. After his hips got worse we walked only near the house just up and down the road but never far from home. Raina would watch from the window as he sniffed in the front yard. She really seemed to understand that he couldn't run with her any more and she would bring him toys when he was laying on the porch. He seemed to understand that he couldn't keep up with her and would just lay relaxed when I took her for a run. Now that he has been gone for just over a week, she still looks for him out the window and in the yard, and when we come back from a walk she seems to look around to see if he came home while we were gone.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Everyone has pretty much said what I was going to,but I just wanted to add my .02. My oldest dog is 9 and while she has a lot of energy for her age,she still needs breaks. Even though your dog may want to go with you,I would just leave her home if she is having problems walking. It seems like you have a good setup going now though with getting her in for the first walk.


----------

